# [Resolved] isrt.dll could not be installed



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm tearing my hair out here!

I'm desperately trying to install a US Robotics 9000 ADSL Modem on a Windows XP system and I keep getting the following error message....

"Installation Support File C://doc.../owner/local.../temp/{97fc6dc6-efcb-11d5-ab84-00c04f679dbe} isry.dll could not be installed. Access is denied."

I AM the administrator on this computer.....i have disabled all software likely to interfere with the installation (antivirus etc..) and yet the drivers just will not install!!

Any help with this would be appreciated and will deserve a large pint of Guinness if you're ever in my neck of the woods! 

 

Many thanks.....Des


----------



## Dark Clown (Jun 12, 2003)

it sounds like the file is running so you cant access it. are you installing from a cd? a setup file on your hard drive or what i need more info.


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

Help site:

http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=9000


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks guys....ive been to US Robotics support and emailed them...they unhelpfully suggested i remove all 3rd party software...as i have 193 programs this is not an option.
i understand the offending file is an install shield run time dll....i am installing it from the driver cd provided with the modem. Any other info required, im happy to provide.
Many thanks again
D


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

Worth a try 

From http://www.tweakxp.com/tweakxp/display.asp?id=805

This error appears to be due to a protection problem in the Windows registry and can occur with a variety of drivers (sound cards and SCSI drivers have been reported). To fix this problem, go to Start, Run... and type "regedit" without the quotes to run the Registry Editor. Navigate to

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetENUMPCI

and you will see a number of keys of the form "VEN_xxxx", where xxxx are strings like "1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_00011103&REV_04". Under each of these folders will be another folder with a long numerical name. Open each folder and look for the "DeviceDesc" which matches the hardware you are trying to install. Right Click on the "VEN_xxxx" for that device and select 'Permissions' and then tick "Allow" for "Full Control". Close Regedit and then continue with the installation of your device. 
I cannot guarantee it works for everyone, but although I swear by it after swearing at it(XP), it should help you if you ever had casual problem.


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks Zeddy...i gave it a try...its a USB modem so it actually appeared just below the registry entries you mentioned....still no luck though im afraid...much appreciated! 
regards
D


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

At your own risk....(registry hacking)

Why not delete the relevant registry keys...turn off system restore reboot and then follow the install instructions. This may stop winXP trying to reinstall the faulty shield.

If it does not work...(or even if it does)...dont forget to turn system restore back on.


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks again Zeddy.....still no luck regrettably. Reaching my wits end on this one at this stage!!


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

dose this dsl modem have ethernet I/O if it dose use that instead of the USB


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

It doesnt im afraid...its just a bog standard US Robotics 9000 ADSL USB modem with extremely reticent drivers ! A word of warning to all...US Robotics support is appalling!!
D


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes US Robotics sucks, however they always have! ok try this.

First; unplug the USB cable from the computer then remove all the software for this modem; drivers, everything some software uninstalls in ADD and remove software and some come with their own uninstaller, remove everything so that the computer is the way it was before you installed the Modem.

Second; reboot the computer modem still unplugged. Go to windows update and update your OS if your OS is XP or W2K get the latest service pack. Reboot the computer, modem still unplugged from the computer.

Third; with the modem still unplugged from computer (very important) power up the modem, then install the software for the modem the software installer will tell you exactly when you should plug the modem in look for the message, stay with the computer the whole time your installing it. 
This modem must be installed after software installation if you dont it will not install all the software.

all USB devices except for mice and keyboards are all installed this way software first then plug it in.


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

Reply appreciated pronute! i'm actually pretty familiar with driver installation....i built the pc myself....i have all service packs up to date also. every time i try to install i remove everything beforehand...still no joy...installation stops with the message originally mentioned. i've built quite a few pcs but never come across this before. Very puzzling.
thanks again...if you have any further thoughts id be delighted to hear them!
regards
deebee


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

Solved! Thanks to all! Although I was the only user (and therefore a computer administrator) windows XP did not appear to recognise me as such....so i created another administrator and loaded drivers without difficulty!


----------



## sappy (Aug 5, 2003)

I have exactly the same problem if I remove my modem and plug it back in. I usually have to resort to rebuilding the whole PC from scratch and making sure I install the modem first. Can you please let me know exactly what you did to resolve this as it's happened again and I really don't want to have to rebuild my PC again!!


----------



## deebee (Jun 14, 2003)

In the end what worked for me was to create a new Administrator account and install the drivers using that. You must uninstall the old drivers first, ensuring that your modemn is plugged in while you uninstall. Then reboot, create a new admin account and try reinstalling, ensuring that the modem is unplugged when you start the installation....you will be prompted when to plug it in!
Good luck.
deebee


----------



## Oved (Jul 27, 2004)

I have reached this forum thread by searching at Google for a similar error. The error message that I received was during f-prot anti virus software installation and included the file isrt.dll and access denied. 
It seems that isrt.dll is a file associated with InstallShield. This document solved my problem: http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108247

-Oved


----------

